# Check Out This 'moon Chono'



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks interesting I thought.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-TRIPLE-CALENDAR-MOON-PHASE-CHRONOGRAPH-WATCH-FOR-REPAIR-RESTORATION-N-R-/181016995497?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2a257426a9


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Seems a bit much for a Landeron with a missing chrono wheel.


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

What does a landeron look like when in good condition. I would love to see a photo

Simon


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Heres my Avia fitted with a Landeron cal:149 movement may give you some idea ?










And here is my moon phase , non chrono but if you sort of morph the two watches it will give you a feel of what it would look like , best i can do i'm afraid


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

That's ^ stunning Andy.......... appeals to me anyway.

The one on the bay is at 22 bids and not finished yet! ........ as you say, it's not even complete.


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

I love the moon phase will keep a look out for one

simon


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks Like its been through the Great Storm of 39 + a fire! Although, looks can be deceiving. Purely at a quick glance, it looks stuffed. But I bet someone will nurse this one back from intensive and give it a new lease.

Jim


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

Not my cup of tea if I'm honest


----------

